# Case Modding



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Do you do any case modding?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

It used to be fun, But now they sell just about anything imaginable to make it easy.


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah....my official hobby...like Speedo said, there are pre-modded cases but I can still get my kicks by doing my own and making it original. Cant beat the real thing !!!!


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

What if it beats you? I like looking at modded cases.


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

Crazy thing, becasue I was thinking about getting my case all black on the side panel a Weathermen Logo that was yesterday!!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Would anyone like to see a section for case modding?


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

danrak said:


> *Would anyone like to see a section for case modding? *


Yeah


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah, me too :angel: 
shawnbowski, that weathermen logo would look slick on a side of case, never thought about that...I might have to steal your design hehehe, j/k :tongue2:


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

DJ Specs said:


> *What if it beats you? I like looking at modded cases. *


I would beat it back...with a bat...hehehe.... I like making those and then looking at them... :yes:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Ain't no harm in trying it out there Chief.............


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*well*

if by modding you mean adding thingsthat are for sale already, then no.


if you mean by carving holes in the case with a dremmel to add fans, or something unusual, then yes.


~BoB~


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*also*

i was wondering how many of you like to start your mod job with an old case, like the laydown flatcases, from the 80286 and 80386 days.

i think there is something about the nostalgic feel you get sitting in front of something so incredibly old, and still doing the newest things with it.

if anyone wants to laugh, then you will really get a kick out of what i have just built. and ps, pictures are coming as soon as i get a 9volt battery for my camera.


~BoB~


----------



## merlin (Sep 25, 2002)

bob vila, I cant wait to see your pics... 
I also have an old packard bell packmate that is still running , I think I might carnage (beautify) it soon  

p.s. bob vila, how do you like your dremel ? how often do you use it and for what ?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

*dremmel?*

i absolutely love my dremmel, i just wish i had more than 20 bits.

as far as what i use it for, i dunno, cutting shaping grinding sanding carving drilling polishing and what else? 

KILLING STUFF THAT MAKES ME MAD!!!!

haha j/k

i use it for anything i can.

i only have the 30,000 rpm model 

Great for cutting fan holes.

but as far as old cases, i have a nice old one that seems to be made for my machine, and it is running in it now, but i still need to take it back out so i can carve the fan holes into the cover, and paint it. then come the pics.

~BoB~


----------



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

merlin said:


> *yeah, me too :angel:
> shawnbowski, that weathermen logo would look slick on a side of case, never thought about that...I might have to steal your design hehehe, j/k :tongue2: *


It would look tight


----------



## SCYTZOH (Jun 25, 2002)

REMOVED
Please use PM to discuss topics of that nature. Thank You. 
Merlin


----------

